# [SOLVED] Unable to reinstall SM Bus Controller Driver (Asus M2A-VM)



## FMF (Aug 22, 2008)

System:

WinXP Home Ed. SP3 (Ver 2002)
AMD 64 X2 4600+
Asus M2A-VM Motherboard


Today I plugged in a U3 driver and found it be unresponsive so I unplugged it. Apparently that was a bad idea because now whenever I go to plug in any mass storage devices like a camera or thumb drive the entire system locks up, save for the mouse, forcing me to restart.

In my Device Manager my SM Bus Controller shows it to be not installed. I tried to run the chipset driver install utility on my Asus mobo CD but once it gets to the initial Install screen it locks up the system completely: no mouse, no ctrl+alt+del....nothing. 

What the heck is going on? Why did I lose my SM Bus Controller driver? Why does the system lock up when plugging in Mass storage devices and why can't I reinstall the driver? Do I need to "Uninstall" through the device manager first? I'm worried about a "no-boot" situation if that happens and being forced to reinstall everything. That isn't an option.

Any and all help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Unable to reinstall SM Bus Controller Driver (Asus M2A-VM)*

Hi, FMF
Can you be more specific about installing a "U3 Driver"? What was the device you plugged in and did Windows, or you, load drivers for it?

Meanwhile, you always have System Restore!


----------



## FMF (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Unable to reinstall SM Bus Controller Driver (Asus M2A-VM)*

Houndog, I guess I meant to say U3 "drive"...not driver. The "r" makes the difference. 

I tried restore but it was no help. I tried installing the chipset drivers in safe mode and it asked for a "universal VGA driver" so I said "fugg it" and picked up a new HDD, slipstreamed my Xp w/ SP3 onto a disc and installed it on the new drive. It let me reinstall all the mobo and hardware drivers, no problem. I hooked up the other HDDs as extra space and everything works good again.

I tell myself I needed the storage, anyway, lol.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Unable to reinstall SM Bus Controller Driver (Asus M2A-VM)*

Hi FMF
Lol..............patience is a virtue!

And you're right; it's always good to have plenty of storage. Now you can back-up your entire Crive and easily restore should bad things happen.

Anyway, glad to hear you've got everything sorted.


----------

